# Motoczysz



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

GerhardRP said:


> I know it is an ad for solidworks, but still cool.
> http://www.solidworks.com/btd/innovations/electric-motorcycle.htm


That is interesting, BUT........"200 miles per hour"?????? I don't recall Motoczysz ever recording a speed greater than 160 or so. And "the world's fastest electric motorcycle"????????? When and where did he exceed our Lightning bike's 215.960 mph record or 218 mph spot speed?

Don't get me wrong. Motoczysz has a couple of beautiful and fast electric motorcycles, BUT he or his sponsors should not present falsehoods


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

major said:


> That is interesting, BUT........"200 miles per hour"?????? I don't recall Motoczysz ever recording a speed greater than 160 or so. And "the world's fastest electric motorcycle"????????? When and where did he exceed our Lightning bike's 215.960 mph record or 218 mph spot speed?
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Motoczysz has a couple of beautiful and fast electric motorcycles, BUT he or his sponsors should not present falsehoods


That's pretty much what I was thinking when I watched that video (I got it in my email this morning too). I didn't remember ever hearing about them exceedIng Lightning's amazing accomplishments. I love their bikes, so I'm not taking anything away from them - just didn't seem like the claims lined up with what's been publicly documented.


----------



## HVH tech (Apr 20, 2012)

major said:


> That is interesting, BUT........"200 miles per hour"?????? I don't recall Motoczysz ever recording a speed greater than 160 or so. And "the world's fastest electric motorcycle"????????? When and where did he exceed our Lightning bike's 215.960 mph record or 218 mph spot speed?
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Motoczysz has a couple of beautiful and fast electric motorcycles, BUT he or his sponsors should not present falsehoods


Watch the video again. Czysz said his goal was to build the fastest electric motorcycle, not that he did, unless his goal was to be fastest at IOM then he did. 

He also said the wind noise is very loud at 200mph, are you saying it's not?

Seems accurate to me and don't think this was any kind of challenge directed towards Lightning/anyone else.

BTW- Has Lightning ever beat MotoCzysz in a race? So who is fastest then? Ducati had the highest tap speed in the last MotoGP yet finished 6th, far from fastest.

Really think MotoCzysz cannot equal/beat Lightnings top speed ? Lightning tried to copied every aspect of the E1, my vote goes to the original, the inventor not the wanna be.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

HVH tech said:


> Watch the video again. Czysz said his goal was to build the fastest electric motorcycle, not that he did, unless his goal was to be fastest at IOM then he did.
> 
> He also said the wind noise is very loud at 200mph, are you saying it's not?
> 
> ...


Hi HVH,

Good points, mostly. I only listened to the vids once. And I guess maybe I'm over sensitive after all the bogus claims from Yates last season. And yep, the Czysz bike has beaten the Lightning 4 times on circuit tracks. But he couldn't come close to Lightning speed at the 2010 Bub. 

Fastest is well defined. And Lightning is the fastest until some other electric motorcycle records a legitimate speed in excess of 215.960mph.

And winning a race is also well defined. There Czysz has done better, so far, well except for that Mission bike. 



> Really think MotoCzysz cannot equal/beat Lightnings top speed ?


Actually, no. But that doesn't matter does it? What counts is actually doing it. And Czysz has not.

Regards,

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> That's pretty much what I was thinking when I watched that video (I got it in my email this morning too). I didn't remember ever hearing about them exceedIng Lightning's amazing accomplishments. I love their bikes, so I'm not taking anything away from them - just didn't seem like the claims lined up with what's been publicly documented.


Yes Todd,

You came away with the same impression that I had. There were claims. And HVH has a different take about what was said. But then there is this written word 


> See how Michael and his team went from sketch to 200 mph in just months,


 I ask where is the documentation for 200mph? Was 200mph recorded at the 2011 IOM? I didn't think so.

Regards,

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think anyone is challenging anyone, but the questions raised, are related to if he actually broke the 200mph barrier.

The sound of just the wind at 200mph would require that he actually went 200mph on an electric motorcycle, wouldn't it? Has he actually done it? That's amazing if he has, but I can't find anything on his website, MCN, etc.


----------



## HVH tech (Apr 20, 2012)

major said:


> Actually, no.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is not directed towards you personally but I have followed both companies, been to a few races and have third party experience with each and with all due respect, Lightning cannot even be compared to MotoCzysz. Lightning has tried to build a MotoCzysz and at best they will always be at least one step behind. Czysz's team has depth and experience and technical relationships Richard's cannot match.
> ...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

HVH tech said:


> .... at best they will always be at least one step behind....


We were the first electric 2-wheeler to record 200 mph and currently hold the record for the fastest electric motorcycle. How is that behind?

Hey, Richard has different method. Not nearly the resources that Czysz appears to have. Maybe that's why he uses me for the crew. The fact that we gave the big money show such run says a lot for determination. Besides, what we were talking about here was accomplishment versus claims. Where is the 200 mph Motoczysz?

Regards,

major


----------



## 2Slow4u (Apr 26, 2012)

Major,

Congrats on beating our top speed record, I'm another one of the "behind the scenes" guys. Hopefully this year we take the title back. If your looking for a top speed motorcycle race, throw Kent's name in the hat.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

2Slow4u said:


> Major,
> 
> Congrats on beating our top speed record, I'm another one of the "behind the scenes" guys. Hopefully this year we take the title back. If your looking for a top speed motorcycle race, throw Kent's name in the hat.


Thanks 2Slow. It wasn't easy. That's why I don't appreciate unfounded claims, if you know what I mean. I hope to get back to the salt, so maybe we can meet up. It'd be great to have a bunch of us chasing a new record


----------



## 2Slow4u (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah I'll try to make it out to the salt this year but I doubt I'll be able to go with the new job.

Hopefully we can get some more dyno time and fix a few bugs in the motor controller, but we got a little bit of BMS testing time in this winter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fd_fLd4hEg


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

major said:


> And I guess maybe I'm over sensitive after all the bogus claims from Yates last season.


So Yates didn't set a record?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_UlRWRfU88


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> So Yates didn't set a record?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_UlRWRfU88


Yes, Yates set FIM and AMA records at the Bub Speed Trials all of which were under 200mph. He did have a single trap speed just over 200 one time. Our record was SCTA at 215.960mph set during Speed Week several weeks prior to the Bub.

In 2010 Lightning ran the Bub and set the FIM/AMA record at 173 and change. We never claimed to be the world's fastest electric motorcycle at that time because we knew Kent Riches had the SCTA record at 176. However Chip Yates carries on and on that he is the world's fastest and knows damn well he is not


----------



## 2Slow4u (Apr 26, 2012)

It looks like Lightning will be there for the opener, lets hope for a good season.


----------

